# Microfono de audifonos ¿como quito el ruido espantoso?



## NTM (Ene 18, 2011)

Bueno yo me compre mi segundo auricular con esos microfono que vienen arladito .
lo malo que no me duraron ningun mes i se echaron a perder...
estos auriculares.. antes se escuchaban a gran distancia..
lo abia encontrado bueno...
pero ayer cuando los ise funcionar se escuchaba un ruido como televisor y para hablar tenia que gritar y antes no era asi...
que solucion me dan?
tendre que cambiar el pequeño microfono
o un cable que se deteriodo..
el microfono venia con una esponja negra yo se lo quite.. para que se me escuche mas claro..
supongo que esa esponja es para la saliva. para que no entre mucha saliva.

y lo probe en otro pc que igual funcionaba antes y ahora en ninguno de los dos pc funcionan..
me avia pasado antes con otro audifonos que salieron mas caro que este y me duro un poco mas solo que igual le paso lo mismo que a este...
que puedo haacer?
no quero comprar otro.. toy aburrido de comprar...


----------



## lubeck (Ene 18, 2011)

> que solucion me dan?



esta muy raro eso.... que se descompongan tan rapido... casi ni los chinos... bueno quiza si...

ya checaste los niveles de audio en algún panel de control de tus sistema operativo... dependiendo de cual uses....

la esponga no es para la saliva... creo ,.... hasta donde tengo entendido es para evitar el eco, la retroalimentacion o algo asi del sonido entre el parlante y el micrófono.... o mejorar la recepción del micro...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2011)

El mayor problema son los cables , en los modelos económicos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2011)

precisamente...el cable es el problema

en algunos sistemas como las guitarras, se evita utilizando bobinas dobles (humbucker) que anulan el ruido por ser de caracter asimétrico...

en los microfonos se utiliza el balanceado...es un cable stereo...pero para una señal mono...
cumple la misma función, eliminar el ruido extra


----------



## NTM (Ene 19, 2011)

mmm si le cambio el cable por cual cable seria.
porque corte unos audifonos i les puse el microfono iwal se escucha bajito.
los de colores los junte i el amarillo lo deje solo
eso si qeme el aislante.. obvio.. y me quedo igual...


----------

